# What are Your Political Views?



## mestizo1991 (Nov 16, 2011)

Just out of curiosity. Weather is too ****ty to go outside today.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Pro choice
Pro gay rights
Pro taxing the rich
Pro financial/environmental regulation
Pro federal government
Pro democracy
Pro union
Pro legalization of marijuana

Generally:
Pro death penalty
Pro gun rights

Against drug testing welfare recipients
Against Rick Perry

I'll think of more.


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

I generally lean much more left than right (although I used to be a hardcore right winger in my teens). 

I am pro life, though (and that means I value all life, including people often overlooked by "pro life" Republicans/conservatives).


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm mostly right.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

None, I just see what the best options are in life.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i believe in sending taxpayer-funded gay marxist feminist stormtroopers around to people's houses to confiscate their guns, bibles and christmas trees.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm very Liberal. I'm pro-choice, pro-legalization of marijuana, pro-union, pro-taxing the rich, and I beleive in equal rights for all people!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

fingertips said:


> i believe in sending taxpayer-funded gay marxist feminist stormtroopers around to people's houses to confiscate their guns, bibles and christmas trees.


This made me choke on my dinner. :lol


----------



## DrakeN (Nov 2, 2011)

For- High tax, gay marriage, immigration, liberalism, equal rights, socialized healthcare, government involvement.

Against- Guns, hate speech (make it illegal), capitalism.


----------



## mestizo1991 (Nov 16, 2011)

interesting to see all the responses. I consider myself a left wing libertarian.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Right, pro-capitalism, fiscal responsibility, keeping drugs illegal.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Braille.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they're all *******s. If communism didn't always go tits up I'd probably go for it.


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

I dont worry about politics, best just leave that stuff to senators and government folks.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

The whole left/right thing is far too simplistic, lets take economics for example. Right now I would be left leaning because I've no money, but if somehow I became a millionaire I would cease to be fiscally liberal and would become fiscally conservative. This is because my personal well being is more important to me than political ideals.

I guess you could say I'm libertarian leaning, but far from being idealistic. I'm cynical, a little bit selfish and very apathetic.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

My political view is that politics is a bunch of BS. However, I do like to comment on politics simply because I find the BS so fascinating. 

Yes, I contradict myself very often.


----------



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd probably label myself as an ultra-liberal socalist...


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Far right economically, as close to laissez-faire capitalism as possible. Anti-corporatism, anti-socialism, anti-welfare state.

Moderate socially--I don't like to use the term "left" when describing my social views, because the left has been rather authoritarian with certain social issues (e.g., censorship, gun rights, "animal rights," etc.)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If I were dictator, I would:

Legalize gay marriage.

Legalize prostitution.

Decriminalize the possession (not trafficking) of all drugs and completely legalize some of the more innocuous ones (marijuana, LSD, ecstasy, mushrooms).

Make taxes more progressive and tax the rich much, much more.

Put the end to factory farming and the end to meat eating for the most part.

Make a permit necessary in order to breed cats and dogs. If a person does not have a permit but has a pet which is not neutered, give them a fine of several thousand dollars.

Create a universal health-care system.

Make abortions and birth control completely free. (I'm still toying with idea of a one-child policy.)

Make euthanasia or assisted suicide legal, such as in Switzerland and the Netherlands.

Decrease immigration greatly.

Decrease the military budget by 80% and take all of the troops out of the middle-east.

Make the possession of guns illegal.

Put an end to the death penalty. Let out everyone who is in prison currently for drug possession. Decrease prison sentences for non-violent crimes.

Eliminate the current farm subsidies and create new ones for healthy fruit and vegetables. 

Tax gasoline much more and use that money to create new subway systems in the larger cities of the country.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Lean to the left, but not so far that I might fall over.

With most social policy I'm very liberal but with other things, such as economics, I'm more conservative. I think it's pretty foolish to put yourself in a box completely and say "I'm socialist" or "I'm conservative" or what have you. They all have their own benefits. What would be far more useful is to find ways to implement the best parts of each.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Firstly, thank you for making this a poll for the whole forum, normally when an American makes a thread on political views the options are things like "Democrat", "Republican" etc and exclude everyone else.

And secondly I went with left. There was a time I would of said far left but I've become less optimitic about the amount of evil humans are reasonably capable of preventing in the world without creating even more evil in the first place. So while I still have a leftist morality of preventing suffering, promoting justice etc I feel that these goals and the methods used to achieve them should be scaled down to moderate levels.

Thirdly, I feel a left-right dichotomy is insufficient to capture the range of political views, because it seems to exclude libertarianism and, perhaps less importantly, fascism. It excludes libertarianism because left-right essentially refers to more social freedom but less economic freedom the further left you go, and more economic freedom but less social freedom the further right you go. Libertarians, in principle, advocate both more social _and_ more economic freedom (in technical terms, though when their policies are applied the results are quite authoritarian, it's a sorta freedom is slavery approach). It also excludes fascism which is basically less of _both_ types of freedom.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

British National Party all the way.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't believe in labels and the current state of politics... makes me apathetic... but who can really afford to be. It's a no win situation. With me, it depends on the issue... and there are things that the 'right' and the 'left' proclaim that I am all for... though there are far more things I don't agree with. So I'm stuck somewhere in between... independent, since first registering to vote at 18... leaning left on some things... right on others... both sides piss me off.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

The Lost Boy said:


> I dont worry about politics, best just leave that stuff to senators and government folks.


Yes, let our masters choose what's best for us.
We only need to worry about making money, send taxes and report suspicious activity.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

caflme said:


> I don't believe in labels and the current state of politics... makes me apathetic... but who can really afford to be. It's a no win situation. With me, it depends on the issue... and there are things that the 'right' and the 'left' proclaim that I am all for... though there are far more things I don't agree with. So I'm stuck somewhere in between... independent, since first registering to vote at 18... leaning left on some things... right on others... both sides piss me off.


I could've written this word for word describi ng my stance :yes Registered "Unaffiliated" aka Independent since 18. I think all of them suck.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I can see Parliament House from my street.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

The way I see it, the left stands for everything that is right except legalizing marijuana... which is... wrong.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

caflme said:


> I don't believe in labels and the current state of politics... makes me apathetic... but who can really afford to be. It's a no win situation. With me, it depends on the issue... and there are things that the 'right' and the 'left' proclaim that I am all for... though there are far more things I don't agree with. So I'm stuck somewhere in between... independent, since first registering to vote at 18... leaning left on some things... right on others... both sides piss me off.


I, too, like to focus on individual issues instead of getting hung up on democrat vs. republican.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Whoever's in government,I'm against it


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> I can see Parliament House from my street.


:lol

Congratulations on winning another thread


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

centrist on everything. At the end of the day, centrists are the ones who have a rationality and a open mind to every political aspect possible.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

xTKsaucex said:


> centrist on everything. At the end of the day, centrists are the ones who have a rationality and a open mind to every political aspect possible.


Agreed.

I've noticed that a good number of people seem to have this us-versus-them mentality when it comes to their political views, and are completely intolerant of any opinions which contradict their own. Which to me to seems really counterproductive in the grand scheme of things.

Not that political bigotry is anything new, I just think that if everyone was willing to move their chair in a little closer to the middle of the isle, the world would be a lot better place for us all.

I'm a ****ing dreamer, man!....


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I've noticed that a good number of people seem to have this us-versus-them mentality when it comes to their political views, and are completely intolerant of any opinions which contradict their own. Which to me to seems really counter-productive in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> ...


 mhmmm, I shake my head in shame and frustration when I see two rival parties arguing with each other. It is a complete waste of time accusing each other for the problems that said country faces and even more frustrated when they use this excuse for making a mess of things presently. Like 'oh Britain is messed up because of the expenses of the Labour party'. Right, fair doo's, you said it once don't need to hear it again, in the meantime instead of analysing why the country is in a mess due to the previous one, why don't you f-in devote more time to fixing it then. You might even get it done faster if you ask the other rival party to put in some assistance in some mutually beneficial condition.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*libertarian*

Support:

-Gun rights (get rid of BATFE)
-Free speech (FCC can f*** off)
-Abortion rights
-Legalization of all drugs (get rid of DEA)
-Lower Taxes
-Vast reduction in military spending (no more world cop)
-Smaller government
-Less regulation in general
-Simplified tax code
-Private property rights
-Separation of church & state
-Euthanasia (for any reason)


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I lean a bit to the right.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

tommo1234 said:


> British National Party all the way.


Serious? :|


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm far left socially (Legalise gay marriage, legalise drugs, etc) and moderate economically (I support a mixture of capitalism and socialism).

That's my stance so far, but it might change as I've only just started becoming interested in politics recently. My basic view is that everyone should be equal and allowed to do whatever they want so long as it does not harm anyone else. As far as economics is concerned, that is a lot more complicated and nothing seems like a good solution.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Serious? :|


Yes. Britain isn't British any more. It's too multi cultural. It's full of immigrants and foreigners who claim it's their 'human rights' to bring their culture over here, but if I was to bring British culture to their country I'd be shot. There are more reasons why I'm going to vote for them but I won't go into them on here because I don't want to be brandished a racist lol


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

tommo1234 said:


> Yes. Britain isn't British any more. It's too multi cultural. It's full of immigrants and foreigners who claim it's their 'human rights' to bring their culture over here, but if I was to bring British culture to their country I'd be shot. There are more reasons why I'm going to vote for them but I won't go into them on here because I don't want to be brandished a racist lol


I don't understand why multi-culturalism is bad. We're all born on the same planet, I think anyone should be able to move wherever they want. What about if each town and city had it's own borders and you weren't allowed to leave your town?


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I don't understand why multi-culturalism is bad. We're all born on the same planet, I think anyone should be able to move wherever they want. What about if each town and city had it's own borders and you weren't allowed to leave your town?


My point is the government let foreigners come into what was a Christian country and they bring their Muslim and other religious trollop over here. If I wanted to pray like a Christian in their country, if I didn't respect their dress code like to cover up I'd be shot.In this country you are allowed to wear those stupid rags on your head, if I was a woman in India and didn't wear a rag over my head I would be waving goodbye to my life. In this country, they can do what ever the hell they want even though the UK was (and still should be) a Christian country. The government shouldn't be funding Mosques, if Muslims want to pray they should go to their own country and do it. It's religions from the middle east that have the terrorism in their beliefs, why the hell should we have potential terrorists over here?! I dread to think how many are living in this country right now!

Multi-culturalism is bad in the UK because the UK didn't use to be like that! Foreigners couldn't just come over here and start preaching their religion, getting stuff for free so easily and destroy British tradition.

Also, British people will become a minority in their own country if immigration continues at the levels they are. I haven't made that up...I just don't like the fact people from the middle east seem to be invading the UK go get free school, free health etc.

There are also more foreigners in UK jails than British people instead of deporting them back to where they came from David clueless Cameron forces the taxpayer to fund their time in a jail (which isn't really punishment these days) ... you see why I'm going to vote BNP now? Probably not...

I have nothing against foreigners coming to the UK so long as they respect traditional British ways of doing things! Which they don't.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

I respect most political aspects and I am very open minded about it. But I can't hide the fact that I somewhat dislike the economical ideas of captalism. I have a mix of both right and left political views, but I'm still mostly leaning to the left.

So, well, I'm left-liberal. I'm probably considered to be a supporter of the far left and perhaps even communism to most Americans. :b

This test can be quite interesting if you aren't sure where you fit...
http://www.politicalcompass.org/test


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

tommo1234 said:


> My point is the government let foreigners come into what was a Christian country and they bring their Muslim and other religious trollop over here. If I wanted to pray like a Christian in their country, if I didn't respect their dress code like to cover up I'd be shot.In this country you are allowed to wear those stupid rags on your head, if I was a woman in India and didn't wear a rag over my head I would be waving goodbye to my life. In this country, they can do what ever the hell they want even though the UK was (and still should be) a Christian country. The government shouldn't be funding Mosques, if Muslims want to pray they should go to their own country and do it. It's religions from the middle east that have the terrorism in their beliefs, why the hell should we have potential terrorists over here?! I dread to think how many are living in this country right now!
> 
> Multi-culturalism is bad in the UK because the UK didn't use to be like that! Foreigners couldn't just come over here and start preaching their religion, getting stuff for free so easily and destroy British tradition.
> 
> ...


Just because we would be ostracised over there does not mean we should ostracise them over here. Two wrongs don't make a right.

Society has to move on. Countries can't uphold the same traditions forever, things change. I disagree with fundamentalism Islam as much as the next person (and also fundamentalist Christianity and other religions), but implying every foreigner is a potential terrorist is just incorrect.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

tommo1234 said:


> The government shouldn't be funding Mosques, if Muslims want to pray they should go to their own country and do it.


should a british-born muslim fly overseas and then go directly back to pray, or are they okay just staying in the UK?


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I prefer to call my views progressive, rather than left or liberal, because that's the natural order of things. We progress. We fix things that need to be fixed, we innovate and we maintain structures that have been working.

I consider myself pro-birth control. Anti drug war, anti death penalty (not from an ethical stand point, but I honestly think that it's a very inefficient system with negligible benefits), I'm pro speech, even if it's hate speech. I think we need to have a better system of wealth distribution. I think business should have tighter regulation, especially when it comes to consumer and environmental protection. I think all medical services should be government run. Pro separation of church and state.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm a Libertarian, which doesn't map well on traditional political surveys.


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

Not enough options man.....

You seem to adhere to the left/right paradigm. I dont, and neither do any other thinking people. I vote for whoever candidate is for maximizing individua liberty and is a strict constitutionalist. So i am Libertarian, Meaning:

I want to end the drug war and legalize all drugs. 

I want to end all of our imperialistic, unconstitutional wars of aggression. 

I want to lower taxes exponentially and deregulate exponentially so we can get back to a true free market. (Not the corporatism and crony capitalism we have today.) 

I want to repeal the patriot act because it is unconstitutional and suspends habeus corpus. 

I want to end the new law that allows presidents to assasinate american citizens...which Obama has already done. 

I want to end major departments like education and energy and bring back states rights. 

So yeah...i have views that would seem to be on both sides, but all of my positions follow the mantra of maximizing indiidual liberty and taking power away from the federal government.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

tommo1234 said:


> My point is the government let foreigners come into what was a Christian country and they bring their Muslim and other religious trollop over here.


Religious trollop? Have you read the Bible? I'm a Christian myself but there's a lot of questionable parts of Christianity like any other religion for that matter. Plus in this country, Christianity is a dying religion. Same for most of Europe. I wouldn't hang on to the notion that this country is Christian any more as its predominately atheist. And as for religious violence, you think Christianity is any better? Should really read up on Christianity's history and work out how many have been killed due to Christian extremism.

As for being a supporter of the BNP, your choice, but like most supporters of the BNP I find it hard why you follow Nick Griffin, a man who denies the Holocaust ever happened.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

The crusades were an especially bad smear on Christian history. But I certainly see where Tommo is coming from. There seems to be a definite double standard with religious acceptance. If Christians went to staunchly Muslim areas of the middle east and began trying to sway the politics/culture, chances are they would be beheaded. Look at Egypt and the persecution with the coptic Christians. Muslims should be glad to arrive in the UK and adapt to the home countries culture. Demanding sharia law is just far over the top in my view.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Demanding Sharia Law granted is asking too much due to the fact we have our own laws, but believing that Muslims should be removed from the UK doesn't help matters. If anything it brings us closer to the 'them and us' situation which I think nobody wants in the long run. I love all this attack on multiculturalism as well by Tommo. If multiculturalism never existed we would be missing out on a lot in this country.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i do not have any political views, because i do not watch the news. 

i guess i am missing quite a bit.


----------



## Paulin (Jul 4, 2010)

I am dutch, living in Amsterdam, so that's makes me automaticaly pretty lefty i guess (pro softdrugs, prostitution, rights for gays on everything, etc.). On my bike driving to uni I see red lights and coffeeshops every day. 

You know that the use of drugs of young people in Holland is pretty low in comparison to other countries (Like Amerika)? For examle maruana use here is half of the amount of what french youth uses. Drugs are not considderd as a verry interessting thing here because, i think, its not forbidden. Being illegal makes it more interesting. The Prostitutes and coffeeshops are here in Amsterdam for the tourists. It attracs kind of cheapo people who walk arround in joggingpants all day ...  

We have a right wing governement now and the'are kind of trying to get the prostitutues and coffeeshops out. Squatting is allready made illegal. So when you'de like to visit you will have to be quick 
Apart from all this, the extreme right party here in HOlland is really pro-gay. Pretty different i guess from the US...


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Komorikun, if i were a business owner, i would move out of your country, and i wouldn't be alone. therefore, where would you get the money to implement your ideas?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

rgrwng said:


> i do not have any political views, because i do not watch the news.
> 
> i guess i am missing quite a bit.


Not as much as you think. There is nothing political that is not ugly.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Here in Italy, I'm anti-fascist. The anti-fascist struggle in Italy has traditionally been linked to left/far-left political movements, so that's where I consider myself.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I have no reasons, or confidence in trusting any political parties. There all backstabbers and liars.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Lefty


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> As for being a supporter of the BNP, your choice, but like most supporters of the BNP I find it hard why you follow Nick Griffin, a man who denies the Holocaust ever happened.


I'm not defending Griffin nor the BNP but they don't deny the Holocaust. They just don't buy the official story about the gassing and cremation.
Don't spread these Zionist false accusations.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

My views are all over the place, but on average more right than left. 

That being said, I really don't agree with the "neoconservatives" who have dominated the right in the US for the last decade and got us into all these wars.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WTFnooooo said:


> I'm not defending Griffin nor the BNP but they don't deny the Holocaust. They just don't buy the official story about the gassing and cremation.
> Don't spread these Zionist false accusations.


To deny any aspect of the holocaust I would have a hard time in understanding.

And wtf you on about, 'Zionist false accusations'? As in, explain why my motives have anything to do with being a Zionist which I can tell you is far from the truth.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont really know. I agree with republicans on spending and government reform and stuff like that.. but I have very liberal views like on gay rights and abortion. I guess Im a very liberal republican. :haha

I voted center.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> I can see Parliament House from my street.


:lol

_Left._ Call me a dreamer. I'd like to believe in power to the people, democratic socialism. I'd like to see a maximum wage enforced and minimum wage raised; but, good luck trying to find a parliament full of people willing to take pay-cuts. Moreover, I'm not sure I can think an example of a country were socialism has worked and corruption avoided.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

WTFnooooo said:


> I'm not defending Griffin nor the BNP but they don't deny the Holocaust. They just don't buy the official story about the gassing and cremation.
> Don't spread these Zionist false accusations.


this is the new worst post.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Pro choice
> Pro gay rights
> Pro taxing the rich
> Pro financial/environmental regulation
> ...


Sounds like me almost exactly. I'm pretty apprehensive about posting my political views. Because people are quick to judge. I just hope people judge me by my posts, rather than my political views.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Did the whole political compass thing:


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

ShyGuy86 said:


> Did the whole political compass thing:


not showing up dude. Just a grey box.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

A lot of my views would be considered 'far-right', such as my agreement with this:



tommo1234 said:


> Britain isn't British any more. It's too multi cultural. It's full of immigrants and foreigners who claim it's their 'human rights' to bring their culture over here, but if I was to bring British culture to their country I'd be shot.


Britain should have a coherent and assertive national culture which has safeguards against demographic and cultural invasion.

Similarly, I'm pro-capital punishment and mostly pro-life.

However, my views on other things - such as LGBT rights, personal freedoms, drugs laws, and freedom of speech are more libertarian. That's why I tend to get results closer to the centre of the authoritarian-libertarian axis. My opinions are a mixed bunch.

Economically, I support a strong and extensive welfare system and well-funded public services, but their delivery should be efficient and organised. On the other hand, the private sector should be allowed to thrive - and the system should be biased in favour of small to medium businesses, because from experience, these serve local communities in the best way.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Keynesian Economist

Social Liberal


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> To deny any aspect of the holocaust I would have a hard time in understanding.
> 
> And wtf you on about, 'Zionist false accusations'? As in, explain why my motives have anything to do with being a Zionist which I can tell you is far from the truth.


Of course you would have a hard time understanding, you, like most people in this world, have been taught to believe everything you're told by those you consider authorities without questioning anything.

Zionist false accusations is calling someone who questions the Jewish Holocaust and/or doesn't believe in the full official story a denier. It doesn't mean they deny Jews were persecuted and died in WW2.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WTFnooooo said:


> Of course you would have a hard time understanding, you, like most people in this world, have been taught to believe everything you're told by those you consider authorities without questioning anything..


As a matter of interest, what do you believe may have happened then since you seem pretty adamant that you seem somewhat enlightened?


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> As a matter of interest, what do you believe may have happened then since you seem pretty adamant that you seem somewhat enlightened?


I'm not going to tell you here, that would be a waste of both of our time.
If you really are interested in knowing what I know you would have to spend a lot of time online researching about the subject. Just remember, everything alternative, criticizing it constantly, verifying it constantly, until you have a more clearer picture of these events as well with any other events, it's a formula that never fails. You are your best teacher.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> not showing up dude. Just a grey box.


Thanks man! Fixed, hopefully.

Not even getting into the current discussion.
I'm in Italy. I have a Dachau and Bergen-Belsen survivor living in the flat under mine. Before using the internet (which usually never contains any kind of inaccurate information, but just may in this case :roll) to gather information, anyone should come over here and look in her eyes and tell her what they think happened or not happened in those places. Perhaps her tears are worth a bit more than a couple of pieces of information scavenged from the internet.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Sounds like me almost exactly. I'm pretty apprehensive about posting my political views. Because people are quick to judge. I just hope people judge me by my posts, rather than my political views.


:high5

If someone wants to judge us, I say bring it. Our awesome political views are nothing to be ashamed of. 

I would like to amend my answer to include universal healthcare. That's such a biggie for me. I can't believe I forgot it. I also want birth control to be handed out like candy.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> I also want birth control to be handed out like candy.


More distribution of birth control would be awesome. Free sterilization, free abortions too.
Just as long as it's privately funded, so that no one who is against these things is forced to fund what they oppose.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I suppose I'm more libertarian than anything. Not that it matters a great deal since I don't vote and have taken a strong liking to burying my head in the sand about anything related to politics. Apathy ftw?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

WTFnooooo said:


> More distribution of birth control would be awesome. Free sterilization, free abortions too.
> Just as long as it's privately funded, so that no one who is against these things is forced to fund what they oppose.


Eh, I say publicly funded sterilization and abortion.  It's for the greater good. There are a lot of things the government spends money that I oppose. If you don't want your kid there's a good chance your kid is going to grow up and be a drain on society, which we all end up paying for.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> Eh, I say publicly funded sterilization and abortion.  It's for the greater good. There are a lot of things the government spends money that I oppose. If you don't want your kid there's a good chance your kid is going to grow up and be a drain on society, which we all end up paying for.


The "greater good" is a subjective matter. We are not all the same.

" There are a lot of things the government spends money that I oppose "
What does that mean? What are you trying to tell me?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

WTFnooooo said:


> The "greater good" is a subjective matter. We are not all the same.
> 
> " There are a lot of things the government spends money that I oppose "
> What does that mean? What are you trying to tell me?


Well, abortion is legal. Why do we jump through all these hoops to protect some taxpayers from having to pay for a legal medical procedure - what is so special about abortion?

Maybe I'm morally against giving kids free lunch in public schools. My money still goes towards it. That's not privately sourced out.

Edit: Oh and I'm not trying to tell you anything.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WTFnooooo said:


> More distribution of birth control would be awesome. Free sterilization, free abortions too.
> Just as long as it's privately funded, so that no one who is against these things is forced to fund what they oppose.


You don't get to pick and choose what your taxpayer money goes to. Besides, abortions and birth control are way cheaper than childbirth. If it was like that, I could say:

I'm morally against teenagers having kids. I think they should be made to have an abortion if they get knocked up. I don't want my taxpayer money going to pay for the childbirth.


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

WTFnooooo said:


> I'm not defending Griffin nor the BNP but they don't deny the Holocaust. They just don't buy the official story about the gassing and cremation.
> Don't spread these Zionist false accusations.


You need to take a loooong look at these pictures: http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/10/world-war-ii-the-holocaust/100170/


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

My view on politics is that it is boring.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> Well, abortion is legal. Why do we jump through all these hoops to protect some taxpayers from having to pay for a legal medical procedure - what is so special about abortion?
> 
> Maybe I'm morally against giving kids free lunch in public schools. My money still goes towards it. That's not privately sourced out.
> 
> Edit: Oh and I'm not trying to tell you anything.


We are not discussing abortion in particular.

It is not privately sourced out because it is illegal.

You were trying to tell me something, if you don't want to say so I will assume what I think you meant.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

LainToWired said:


> I'm pro-capital punishment and mostly pro-life.


 Isn't that contradictory?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

WTFnooooo said:


> You were trying to tell me something, if you don't want to say so I will assume what I think you meant.


Please tell me what you think I meant. At the moment I honestly can't think of something I oppose that the government spends money on. I was thinking wars when I said it, but at the time of the Iraq war was starting up I was more in favor of it than against (I believed the weapons of mass destruction stuff).

But again, please tell me what you assume I meant because I'm very curious.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

komorikun said:


> *You don't get to pick and choose what your taxpayer money goes to*. Besides, abortions and birth control are way cheaper than childbirth. If it was like that, I could say:
> 
> I'm morally against teenagers having kids. I think they should be made to have an abortion if they get knocked up. I don't want my taxpayer money going to pay for the childbirth.


You kinda do, by the political process, and economically(how you spend your money makes certain people richer or poorer). Americans have done a good job at doing both of those things in a way that brings them closer to dependance than to self-reliance and less individual rights instead of keeping their individual rights.

Abortions and birth control are cheaper! Yes! Yet government makes it really easy for you to reproduce, then sends you a check and helps you have more kids if you want to.
Anyone who suspects that the government creates/controls poverty have some good reasons to do so.

You don't need to force teenagers to have abortions, you just remove government aid to those who have children and 2 things will happen. Private charities would interfere and less people would be willing to have kids! Great!
Rewarding irresponsibility with the money of the responsible is not a type of insurance but one of the best tools the government can use to make a dependable society.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WTFnooooo said:


> You kinda do, by the political process, and economically(how you spend your money makes certain people richer or poorer). Americans have done a good job at doing both of those things in a way that brings them closer to dependance than to self-reliance and less individual rights instead of keeping their individual rights.
> 
> Abortions and birth control are cheaper! Yes! Yet government makes it really easy for you to reproduce, then sends you a check and helps you have more kids if you want to.
> Anyone who suspects that the government creates/controls poverty have some good reasons to do so.
> ...


I don't think people would have less kids if welfare was eliminated. Look at Haiti or much of Africa. I'm pretty sure there is no welfare in those countries but they still have lots of kids.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Isn't that contradictory?


No, seeing as it means life for the _innocent_ and death for those who are _guilty_ of murder. Pro-Choice, Anti-Capital Punishment people have it the other way around. Death for the innocent, life for the murderer.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> Please tell me what you think I meant. *At the moment I honestly can't think of something I oppose that the government spends money on. I was thinking wars when I said it*, but at the time of the Iraq war was starting up I was more in favor of it than against (I believed the weapons of mass destruction stuff).
> 
> But again, please tell me what you assume I meant because I'm very curious.


Go deeper than that.
The comment you made had nothing to do with the fact that your taxes fund something you oppose, the meaning/purpose/reason of your comment was something YOU need to find out to understand who you are.
My accusations and opinions regarding your comment do not matter at the moment, if anything, you could take it as an insult, deny, and dismiss my point.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I don't think people would have less kids if welfare was eliminated. Look at Haiti or much of Africa. I'm pretty sure there is no welfare in those countries but they still have lots of kids.


American welfare is local.
Haitian/African welfare is foreign.
The further the money is taken from, the worst the results the receivers experience.

Haiti and Africa are poor, but they still receive a lot of aid and have been receiving a lot of aid for years.

When the first world had not interfered with Africa overpopulation/overreproduction was not an issue for them.
One thing I agree with African Supremacists is that the West should stay out of Africa.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WTFnooooo said:


> American welfare is local.
> Haitian/African welfare is foreign.
> The further the money is taken from, the worst the results the receivers experience.
> 
> ...


You are not making sense anymore. Why don't you make a post putting down your political views?


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

ttrp said:


> You need to take a loooong look at these pictures: http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/10/world-war-ii-the-holocaust/100170/


I took a loooooong look at these pictures, but I'm not emotionally fragile to the point that I believe anything they tell me about it. I have done alternative research on the subject. Studies performed by people who have been persecuted, jailed, called anti-semitic just because they were trying to understand the whole story.

What the Soviets and Maoist China did to their enemies also counts as Holocaust? More non-Jews died than Jews, can they have their Holocaust?


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

komorikun said:


> You are not making sense anymore. Why don't you make a post putting down your political views?


You are not making sense to yourself, how can you expect me to make sense to you.

Political views about what in particular? You mean a label? Well, you can assume I'm a Classical Liberal, a Libertarian without limits, a Voluntaryist.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WTFnooooo said:


> I took a loooooong look at these pictures, but I'm not emotionally fragile to the point that I believe anything they tell me about it. I have done alternative research on the subject. Studies performed by people who have been persecuted, jailed, called anti-semitic just because they were trying to understand the whole story.
> 
> What the Soviets and Maoist China did to their enemies also counts as Holocaust? More non-Jews died than Jews, can they have their Holocaust?


fair enough that there is a lack of remembrance for other worldwide bloodshed that have happened. I would add the Khmer Rouge killings to the list of events that should be on everyone's conscience at some point.

But I wouldn't say that anyone here was implying you were anti semitic but it would take a lot of counter evidence to counter the 'mainstream' understanding of it, if that's the right word to use, in the face of what documentation has been gathered on the subject.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

WTFnooooo said:


> Go deeper than that.
> The comment you made had nothing to do with the fact that your taxes fund something you oppose, the meaning/purpose/reason of your comment was something YOU need to find out to understand who you are.
> My accusations and opinions regarding your comment do not matter at the moment, if anything, you could take it as an insult, deny, and dismiss my point.


I'm still not sure what you are insinuating or what you think I was insinuating. But I'm going to leave it there.


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

WTFnooooo said:


> I took a loooooong look at these pictures, but I'm not emotionally fragile to the point that I believe anything they tell me about it. I have done alternative research on the subject. Studies performed by people who have been persecuted, jailed, called anti-semitic just because they were trying to understand the whole story.
> 
> What the Soviets and Maoist China did to their enemies also counts as Holocaust? More non-Jews died than Jews, can they have their Holocaust?


In general, if there's a scholarly consensus, there are good reasons for it.

In the States, we have evolution deniers, climate change deniers, Christian Reconstructionists, et al. From experience, I can say that the supposed "evidence" of these fringe groups falls apart upon careful examination. I'd rather not waste my time refuting utter b.s.

Also, I _do_ think there are many other tragedies that should be remembered along with the Holocaust.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

LainToWired said:


> No, seeing as it means life for the _innocent_ and death for those who are _guilty_ of murder. Pro-Choice, Anti-Capital Punishment people have it the other way around. Death for the innocent, life for the murderer.


Indeed


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

ShyGuy86 said:


> Did the whole political compass thing:


I'm exactly the same on that chart.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I may be liberal, but I'm always right.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Pro choice
> Pro gay rights
> Pro taxing the rich
> Pro financial/environmental regulation
> ...


This sums me up except legalization of marijuana, pro death penalty, and pro gun rights.
i like that against rick perry is a political view LOL


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't really fit in a specific one I don't think. I have left and right views or something. It's probably just safest if I just don't vote in presidential elections. Hurray for excuses to not vote. AMERICA.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

komorikun said:


> Legalize prostitution.


^Yes!



komorikun said:


> Decriminalize the possession (not trafficking) of all drugs and completely legalize some of the more innocuous ones (marijuana, LSD, ecstasy, mushrooms).


^It's a start, but I'd much prefer full legalization of all drugs for adults, treating them no differently than alcohol.



> Put the end to factory farming and the end to meat eating for the most part.


I just ate a dead cow. It was delicious.



> Make euthanasia or assisted suicide legal, such as in Switzerland and the Netherlands.


^Agree



> Decrease the military budget by 80% and take all of the troops out of the middle-east.


^I didn't have a percentage in mind & I wouldn't limit it to just the Mid East.



> Make the possession of guns illegal.


^Couldn't disagree more. Get rid of the BATFE, NFA of 1934, and the Gun Control Act of 1968. Adopt constitutional carry nation wide.



> Put an end to the death penalty. Let out everyone who is in prison currently for drug possession. Decrease prison sentences for non-violent crimes.


^agree

*



Eliminate the current farm subsidies

Click to expand...

*


> and create new ones for healthy fruit and vegetables.


^Agree with highlighted portion. Ignore the other part.



> Tax gasoline much more and use that money to create new subway systems in the larger cities of the country.


Don't think so.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Though I don't have any real allegiance to either party, when it comes to religious issues I tend to lean right, so I chose "Right".


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Liberal Libertarian. I could post what I mean by that I doubt anyone here actually cares.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

center, though leaning libertarian.


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

My political views can be summed up with two words - Limited government. It isn't possible for things to be 100% free but it also isn't necessary to incrementally regulate anything resembling freedom completely out of existence.

I believe most of the people who are running the world are obsessed with obliterating any and all limits on their power. And they have convinced the vast majority of people to go along with it. I think limited government will eventually win out (again) but it won't be before people have to learn things the hard way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DrakeN said:


> Against- hate speech (make it illegal).


You do realize that you would also have to watch your tongue. These would not just be in effect for other people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PickleNose said:


> My political views can be summed up with two words - Limited government. It isn't possible for things to be 100% free but it also isn't necessary to incrementally regulate anything resembling freedom completely out of existence.
> 
> I believe most of the people who are running the world are obsessed with obliterating any and all limits on their power. And they have convinced the vast majority of people to go along with it. I think limited government will eventually win out (again) but it won't be before people have to learn things the hard way.


Right to Far Right.....and yeah, limited government.

I don't get this Obamacare mandate when all you need are multiple insurance companies willing to do business properly. Instead of forcing it on everybody, give them different levels of coverage. It's going to cost money anyway. Isn't that more free enterprise?


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Pro gay marriage, legalised prostitution and drug legalisation. What people do with their own bodies is not the business of any government. However, the government should provide education about sex and other health issues, and ensure that everybody has access to contraception, etc, but ultimately it should not have more than an advisory role in people's sexual/drug habits.

Church and state should be separate. All people should have religious freedom, not just whatever religion happens to be in charge of your country.

Anti-war except for in desparate situations (e.g. Second World War, to stop Hitler taking over Europe.)

Economy should be mixed, not extreme capitalism or socialism. I like the idea of a free market except I believe certain things, such as healthcare, should not be privately owned.

I believe abortion should be legal, however I'd support a drop in time limit. Assisted suicide should also be legal.

Freedom of speech is very important. Censorship is generally wrong, I believe.

I'd also support a strict limit on how much corporate funding political parties are allowed to have. I believe it generally has caused corruption, and politics should not be about money.

That's sort of it really.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

None. Don't understand or like politics <.<;


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Center!


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

More liberal, but that is irrelevant in the big picture. A lot of corruption out there....


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> ^Yes!
> 
> ^It's a start, but I'd much prefer full legalization of all drugs for adults, treating them no differently than alcohol.
> 
> ...


*



Embassy said:



Left.

LOVE this list! I have exactly the same views as you.

Click to expand...

Thanks!! Glad some people agree with me.*


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Nekomata said:


> None. Don't understand or like politics <.<;


It's really quite simple 
Listen to what the different parties have to say and decide which solution sounds the most fair overall.
Though, I must say it seems a lot easier when there are 9 parties instead of just 2-3 :um

I guess I should vote "Left" - Social liberal.
Government exists to give freedom to the people, because the more free people are to live their lives the way they want, the happier they will be.
This includes providing basic needs, healthcare, infrastructure, education and so on.
If people are unable to live the life they want due to poverty or illness, they are not free.
It is not about ensuring the most freedom possible for those who are strong enough to fend for themselves, but about giving freedom to those who otherwise wouldn't have it for whatever reason.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

komorikun said:


> If I were dictator, I would:
> 
> Legalize gay marriage.
> 
> ...


I agree with pretty much all of these apart from the 'put an end to meat eating'. It's a highly contentious issue from a scientific point of view(let alone the morale one) and secondly I wouln't want the government telling me what I can eat - I think that's way to much control.

Strangely enough though, this list reads pretty much like a description of Western Europe at the moment.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> Strangely enough though, this list reads pretty much like a description of Western Europe at the moment.


Europe isn't what it used to be :\
Needs to go back to where it was before the change to the right ~10 years ago.

Don't quite agree on the drugs policy though and depending on how immigration is minimised that as well.
We need to open our boarders and be engaged in the world rather than the opposite.
Hmm.. and free abortions, definitely, but free birth control? Not so much.
Pills for women who have strong discomfort during their period and similar things, but otherwise I view those kinds of things as "pleasure" which people are responsible for themselves (provided they have high enough a minimum income, which should be ensured).


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

All politicians are interchangeable!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Milco said:


> Europe isn't what it used to be :\
> Needs to go back to where it was before the change to the right ~10 years ago.
> 
> Don't quite agree on the drugs policy though and depending on how immigration is minimised that as well.
> ...


I heard that you guys on the mainland are heading more to the right with your politics/laws in recent times, especially in regards to immigration like ya said. But here is the UK we don't seem as affected.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> I heard that you guys on the mainland are heading more to the right with your politics/laws in recent times, especially in regards to immigration like ya said. But here is the UK we don't seem as affected.


Well you've got Cameron :b Although I guess it's hard to call that going right considering Thatcher.
Our social democratic party has moved to the right, becoming more of a "new labour" party, and then as you rightly say, due to immigration and the rise in popularity of parties on the right, they have also adopted strict immigration policies which would have been completely unheard of 15 years ago.
But government did change from the right to the left side of parliament in the last election, so could hope the tides are changing.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Milco said:


> *Well you got Cameron *:b Although I guess it's hard to call that going right considering Thatcher.
> Our social democratic party has moved to the right, becoming more of a "new labour" party, and then as you rightly say, due to immigration and the rise in popularity of parties on the right, they have also adopted strict immigration policies which would have been completely unheard of 15 years ago.
> But government did change from the right to the left side of parliament in the last election, so could hope the tides are changing.


Lol, I'm also glad that it's recognised over round your neck of the woods what an idiot the guy is. :teeth

*Vaguely related vid:


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

^
I guess it helps to watch quite a bit (relatively) of British tv as well 

(Comedy show; A documentary looking back at present day from the year 2035)


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Centrist, but really non-participant. As conservative as I seem on the forum those are my personal opinions. I do not vote my personal convictions.


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 3, 2012)

Left nominally, I guess, pro taxes primarily because they fund programs I like, pro government, religion think has its place view it as kinda ecosystem like it gets out of hand its a problem otherwise it has its place, willing to live and let live with belief, people can believe what they want as long as they don't force it on me.

Will typically vote Democrat, even though its more of a case of lack of options, think the Repubs are nuts, so there aren't to many options, other then let the crud build up till society collapses, and in all compassion I don't want that.

Environmentally I really really for, but with a pragmatic look, don't have preference technology or solution as long as it works, but I guess I would be against pretty much anything that is just continuing the standard bacterial replication of civilization.

Birth control for, abortion too, but only nominally as I don't have much interest in it.

Gay marriage, guess so, but I am against it for one reason, as it typically serves to distract from more important issues like the War in Afghanistan, stuff that actually leads to casualties. 

Equality of rights I support, but I think that equality by itself is not a realistic prospect as it has never existed nor ever could unless everybody gets in the whole cloning genetic engineering thing that is, and plus I wouldn't want to live in world without difference, as I like difference.

Generally I am live and let live as long as it doesn't affect me or my family, so as long as those criteria are met I am all for it. 

Science, will support anything in this category, but I don't think it is the only way to structure a person's life.

Animal rights, for, but am willing to make exception for testing, and as long as it is free range also the eating of meat.

Foreign policy, find the drone warfare to be reprehensible, was always against both wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, but I am not against war per se, just stupid wars.

For campaign finance reform, and am against this whole silly corporation is a person thing.

Oh and I am real space nut, so I generally support anything whether it be public or private with regard to space stuff, even if it diverges from my other view criteria.

Anyway that's about it for mi political views.


----------

